# Supplements and Vitamins



## BellaandEdith (Nov 22, 2013)

Should I be feeding my hedgie supplements and vitamins?


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I believe hedgies get all the nutrition they need from their diet. That's why choosing quality cat food is so crucial. Occasional treats are encouraged, especially mealies! You can include flax seed/olive oil into their food to help with their dry skin problem, but other than that, I never heard of hedgie vitamins or supplements. 

There are meds but of course that's only for the sick hedgies!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Most treats that are safe for hedgies are usually classified as supplements for them since most contain fat that is sometimes important for very active runners


----------



## BellaandEdith (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey! Thanks for the help! I treat my hedgie with worms fruits and veggies  She has a mix of three high quality cat foods and I coat her kibble with a light coating of flax oil!  
Thanks.


----------

